# Bonding...



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 27, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4620


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 27, 2004)

My mother, myself and my brother 






My father, brother, me, my uncle and one of my aunts


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 27, 2004)

Edited due to broken ... erm ... relationship...


----------



## manda (Mar 28, 2004)

My cousins..





Me, My bro and my aunty





my aunt and I...and just some guys whom are not related to us and i dont really know lol


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 28, 2004)

For this I had to dig deeply into my photo albums, but it goes with the theme:





_My mother and myself, 44 years ago..._ :shock: 





_My sister and I in summer of 1969_ 

*Credit to both these photos goes to our dad*


----------



## manda (Mar 28, 2004)

i can see im not going to stay out of this thread hehe

Me, My Dad and Pussy and Calico


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 30, 2004)

My parents with my wife and me.  Taken by me, with the timer.  This was this past winter.


----------



## Stannie (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2878 
Edited due to broken link


----------



## Stannie (Jun 8, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh, this is a nice new theme. Must go look through all my photos again for a contribution then... Yes, "bonding" is a nice theme.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 1, 2004)

There is nothing like the bond between mother and child!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4db32b3127ccebe212eeb69740000001610


----------



## mistakendavis (Jul 2, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2005)

Coming to think of it over a year later, I this theme may well be merged with the "Family Ties"... 
Dang, and I should have left the title "Family Ties" ... now the whole Theme thread is called "Bonding"... I did not want this to happen..........


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

My father and my first-born son Kristian developing their grandfather/grandson relationship while watering the plants in the garden. Photo taken in 1982.





Myself and Kristian in 1986





Kristian teaching his baby brother how to lift his head (1989)





The two brothers in the bathtub (1990)


----------



## 2ART (Mar 27, 2009)

Bonding with one of my more 'static' housemates

Pilosocereus Gouneli


----------

